# Yard Bird



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

Ahhh...The things we take for granted.

When I was a child in Texas, everyone had chickens. We didn't need to go to KFC or the "store" to eat chicken. They were healthy and ran around the yard. They weren't raised in small cages. No. These birds had muscle.

Where am I going with this?

When I was last in the RP, the sight of all those chickens brought me back to my youth. For the first time in decades, I ate real yard bird. And it was goooooood. And the Cokes in glass bottles. You remember. The old Cokes that would burn your throat when you drank them too fast. 

The Philippines for me is like a time machine. Extended family members are either next door or down the street (not thousands of miles away in another state). I could go on and on but this is just one of the many reasons that we miss that place so much and want to go back.

Keith

Mindanao Bob


----------

